# To those who need copingmaster and (or) coping foot



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

So you can not cope with jig saw and free hand? Man go out of stupid trim trade. You do not have talent for it and alone trade is blah as is money in question. You want buy a machine that worth 3K to compete with me and similarly capable to cope folk? I will add to my add at Craiglist I do not need coping foot or copemaster and gallons of putty for crown. I laugh at you, my customers laugh at you. You can be otherwise capable man but you are in wrong movie. Same that sprinter try to compete in throwing that steel ball. Do you understand that you make full of itself. It is pathetic.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

..can't argue with that...


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Tom Struble said:


> ..can't argue with that...



:laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Tom Struble said:


> ..can't argue with that...


Because it makes no sense?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Double


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

Tipi...I've missed you.


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Because it makes no sense?


Because you can't argue with a fool.

They drag you down to their level then beat you with experience


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Can you post your awesome deck pictures for us again?


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Saturday nite - it is full with potato.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I just figured it was because it's incomprehensible


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

Well today I was at beer with one of my regular customers, tm investor. I said him I go to one good contractor forum. As I did trim for him today I went to show him "finish carpentry" forum. And at top was that tread about copemaster. That investor is almost 30 years in business and he was like WTF. He ask me if I'm sarcastic, do guys in that post have some mental issues? Swear from now on will make joke at anyone who use copemaster, copping jig and such. But I tanks God never my competition didn't bring a copemaster to job site. Would fall dead from laughing for sure.


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

To explain better my first post - if you can not cope with jig saw and free hand GFO out of trim trade. You just take space from someone better then you.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Sure thing.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

tipitop said:


> To explain better my first post - if you can not cope with jig saw and free hand GFO out of trim trade. You just take space from someone better then you.


Can you pull your own permits yet or are you still just a guy with a truck?


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

tipitop said:


> So you can not cope with jig saw and free hand? Man go out of stupid trim trade. You do not have talent for it and alone trade is blah as is money in question. You want buy a machine that worth 3K to compete with me and similarly capable to cope folk? I will add to my add at Craiglist I do not need coping foot or copemaster and gallons of putty for crown. I laugh at you, my customers laugh at you. You can be otherwise capable man but you are in wrong movie. Same that sprinter try to compete in throwing that steel ball. Do you understand that you make full of itself. It is pathetic.





tipitop said:


> Well today I was at beer with one of my regular customers, tm investor. I said him I go to one good contractor forum. As I did trim for him today I went to show him "finish carpentry" forum. And at top was that tread about copemaster. That investor is almost 30 years in business and he was like WTF. He ask me if I'm sarcastic, do guys in that post have some mental issues? Swear from now on will make joke at anyone who use copemaster, copping jig and such. But I tanks God never my competition didn't bring a copemaster to job site. Would fall dead from laughing for sure.


:laughing::laughing: Sorry about your manhood coming up short bro. :thumbup::laughing:


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

Tell us how you really feel.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Saturday nite - it is full with potato.





tipitop said:


> Well today *I was at beer* with one of my regular customers, tm investor.


Did I not call this one right?

Yes I called this one right. It's the potato talking.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

what does a tm investor [whatever that is] know about coping?


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

It's probably not worth explaining to you that a coping foot is used free hand...


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

...wait..can you fall dead laughing?..ROBIE!!


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Tom Struble said:


> ...wait..can you fall dead laughing?..ROBIE!!



That can be a new public advisory from Robie. :laughing:


----------



## Joemack1 (Oct 5, 2013)

Tipi are you sure this investor wasn't laughing at your posts. I use the coping foot because it allows me speed and accuracy. Being able to cope without the foot and one handed doesn't make you any better. I have used a handsaw,table saw,grinder , and jig saw for coping I like the jig saw with the foot. If you can't do the task more than one way you don't have the skills to do the task at all.


----------



## Justin Huisenga (Apr 10, 2013)

tipitop said:


> So you can not cope with jig saw and free hand? Man go out of stupid trim trade. You do not have talent for it and alone trade is blah as is money in question. You want buy a machine that worth 3K to compete with me and similarly capable to cope folk? I will add to my add at Craiglist I do not need coping foot or copemaster and gallons of putty for crown. I laugh at you, my customers laugh at you. You can be otherwise capable man but you are in wrong movie. Same that sprinter try to compete in throwing that steel ball. Do you understand that you make full of itself. It is pathetic.


You're obviously still clueless as to how a Coping Foot works.

I would never be in competition with you as I do not work off a Craigslist ad.

Everyone here is laughing at you.


In conclusion I leave you with my favorite movie quote of all time.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Tom Struble said:


> ...wait..can you fall dead laughing?..ROBIE!!


Why yes...yes you can. It's even more dangerous if it's cold whilst you are laughing....as the cold air would constrict your blood vessels.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Death_from_laughter


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

tipitop said:


> So you can not cope with jig saw and free hand? Man go out of stupid trim trade. You do not have talent for it and alone trade is blah as is money in question. You want buy a machine that worth 3K to compete with me and similarly capable to cope folk? I will add to my add at Craiglist I do not need coping foot or copemaster and gallons of putty for crown. I laugh at you, my customers laugh at you. You can be otherwise capable man but you are in wrong movie. Same that sprinter try to compete in throwing that steel ball. Do you understand that you make full of itself. It is pathetic.


So the guy making $75 an hour using a coping foot is not better than the CL contractor charging $35 an hour who doesn't?


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> It's probably not worth explaining to you that a coping foot is used free hand...


There's the trouble - it should be a coping hand, then.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Maybe I should make an awesome video combining my flint knapping and finish carpentry skills, just to make you losers jealous.:whistling


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

hdavis said:


> Maybe I should make an awesome video combining my flint knapping and finish carpentry skills, just to make you losers jealous.:whistling


Throw in the pics of sewing buckskins and how to shoot a muzzle loader & you'll have a winner...:thumbup:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

griz said:


> Throw in the pics of sewing buckskins and how to shoot a muzzle loader & you'll have a winner...:thumbup:


Didn't get out for archery or modern rifle season this year. Maybe muzzle loading season will work out.


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

Justin Huisenga said:


> You're obviously still clueless as to how a Coping Foot works.
> 
> I would never be in competition with you as I do not work off a Craigslist ad.
> 
> ...


Billy Madison, I also think it's the best quote of recent times!


----------



## BRShomerepair (Jun 28, 2015)

Yes I can see the craigslist customers laughing at that coping technique... WTF

You craigslist customers don't give a chit if you cope or use a chainsaw and caulk, they are just happy you will work so cheap.


----------



## trussme (Jan 18, 2013)

BRShomerepair said:


> You craigslist customers don't give a chit if you cope or use a chainsaw and caulk, they are just happy you will work so cheap.


:laughing:


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

If a guy knows how to cut dovetails, but can speed up production by using a router/template or a machine specifically designed for it to achieve the same results in a quicker more efficient manner, hence making more money, does he deserve to be laughed at or is he laughing all the way to the bank... :whistling

As time goes by, we just find better and quicker ways to accomplish the same tasks...


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

I can't ever remember a customer noticing how I cope. I don't have a coping foot, but if I did alot more trim, I probably would. 

Tipitop: Please continue to post. I enjoy it. They make me think. Usually I even read them a couple times in a row. It is just to decipher them, but still. I think deciphering the code is half the fun/challenge in the post.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tipitop is potato strong - he uses a club foot


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

95%+ of customers don't even know what a cope is, much less the various ways its achieved.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

What's a TM investor?


----------



## JAH (Jul 27, 2014)

tipitop said:


> Well today I was at beer with one of my regular customers, tm investor. I said him I go to one good contractor forum. As I did trim for him today I went to show him "finish carpentry" forum. And at top was that tread about copemaster. That investor is almost 30 years in business and he was like WTF. He ask me if I'm sarcastic, do guys in that post have some mental issues? Swear from now on will make joke at anyone who use copemaster, copping jig and such. But I tanks God never my competition didn't bring a copemaster to job site. Would fall dead from laughing for sure.


Translation
Cl investor brought me to a bar for final payment. In a effort to sell my services I showed him a forum. The investor realized in a round about way I was going to be looking for a better hourly wage so he started to dump on any tool that may be unique or cost more than a 10 dollar coping saw. As a good worker i fell into line and agreed when my cl investor started to dump on something he had never seen or used. Iam the trim god, grovel at my feet.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm beginning to think that certain people are just goofy.

I suppose one could say that if you don't have a grasp of the English language you are obviously an idiot. It wouldn't be correct, but one could say that. Then if you say it enough and in many different ways...

Jeez dude, I am starting to think you either drink a lot or are actually an idiot.


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

avenge said:


> You want a smart ass....meet me in the painting section. :laughing:
> 
> On a side note if we had a crown molding section you'd reach the required post count for the hard hat section quickly.


Dude... First two rules. 

First. Two. Rules.





:laughing:


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

We will need a shovel man for when that time comes....


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

tipitop said:


> So you can not cope with jig saw and free hand? Man go out of stupid trim trade. You do not have talent for it and alone trade is blah as is money in question. You want buy a machine that worth 3K to compete with me and similarly capable to cope folk? I will add to my add at Craiglist I do not need coping foot or copemaster and gallons of putty for crown. I laugh at you, my customers laugh at you. You can be otherwise capable man but you are in wrong movie. Same that sprinter try to compete in throwing that steel ball. Do you understand that you make full of itself. It is pathetic.


Anybody who buys those tools can already cope very well. They want speed so they can do quality faster. More money for self. Do you use compound miter saw or hand saw for all jobs? Same idea. Faster. And anybody that buys the 3k tool is probably making the most money because they can do a house in half the time. More money for self. They are laughing also. :cheesygri


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

tipitop said:


> Now we have bricklayer who want be smart ass. Keep laying the bricks and shut up.
> :laughing:


...............:clap:


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

Technically I am a flat work concrete guy, but can also do this....not a bit of caulk or filler. So I am sure brickhook has skills outside of brick work too


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

This is just to show all cuts are dead nuts on. You CL guys are my bread and butter, I get paid very well to come in and fix hackary!


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

brhokel606 said:


> Technically I am a flat work concrete guy, but can also do this....not a bit of caulk or filler. So I am sure brickhook has skills outside of brick work too


How did you fill the nail holes?


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

TNTSERVICES said:


> How did you fill the nail holes?


All dowels, the newel post is with plugs I made from the bottom part I cut off to get height, even matched wood grain pattern. Took plugs from same side and they were drilled. Rails into wall and post with blind lags that were covered by spindles. Bottom board held down with trim screws under spindles. So everything was blind and lots o' wood glue!

The plugs are so dead on that I couldn't find the 3rd plug at all, the other 2 you have to use a flashlight, get on the floor and up close to see the cicle plug.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

brhokel606 said:


> Technically I am a flat work concrete guy, but can also do this....not a bit of caulk or filler. So I am sure brickhook has skills outside of brick work too


Nope. 
Looks terrible. 
Tear it out and do it again


----------



## AccurateCut (Mar 20, 2015)

this thread is more funny than lowes with a roof leak over the roofing dept


----------



## Justin Huisenga (Apr 10, 2013)

MarkJames said:


> Anybody who buys those tools can already cope very well. They want speed so they can do quality faster. More money for self. Do you use compound miter saw or hand saw for all jobs? Same idea. Faster. And anybody that buys the 3k tool is probably making the most money because they can do a house in half the time. More money for self. They are laughing also. :cheesygri


That's pretty much it. It can cut the time of a cope on a complicated profile that would take minutes to cut down to seconds and be perfect every time. Like Mark said it's "quality faster". Every good carpenter I know can cut perfect copes.

The usefulness of the tool is based on the size of the project(s) it's used on. I wouldn't consider it useful on a room of crown but if you are doing large homes full of larger mouldings the time savings would add up quick. On a lot projects there are a lot more difficult things to do than cope mouldings. By speeding up a simple task you increase your time envelope to complete complex one or if you are trimming with a crew you can turn the task over to a less skilled guy freeing up the more capable guys for the more difficult tasks. 

I don't own one but have used one a few times. It's a pretty damn cool machine.

This is the only video I can find online of it actually being used.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

brhokel606 said:


> Technically I am a flat work concrete guy, but can also do this....not a bit of caulk or filler. So I am sure brickhook has skills outside of brick work too



All that fine joinery, and the carpet guy waterfalls the treads.

Life is not fair I tell ya!


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

brhokel606 said:


> This is just to show all cuts are dead nuts on. You CL guys are my bread and butter, I get paid very well to come in and fix hackary!


That's some beautiful work :thumbsup:


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

brhokel606 said:


> Technically I am a flat work concrete guy, but can also do this....not a bit of caulk or filler. So I am sure brickhook has skills outside of brick work too


Absolutely beautiful work.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

So you're considering going against a higher level of competition and you still want to charge a few dollars less?

Why not charge a few dollars more? I mean, you do use a coping saw. You're worth it. Your pictures prove it.

(For some reason your pictures didn't download on my computer. Could you please re-post them. Thanks)


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

Broke: Looks great, but the real question seems to be, "what can you do with crowned moulding?"
Of course, if you used a coping foot during any part of the stair construction, then I don't know what to say.


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

brhokel606 said:


> Technically I am a flat work concrete guy, but can also do this....not a bit of caulk or filler. So I am sure brickhook has skills outside of brick work too


I am actually a VA Class A General Contractor. I just chose to do all masonry, and work for all of the contractors in our six county area, rather than bid against them, :thumbsup:


----------



## Creter (Oct 13, 2009)

brhokel606 said:


> Technically I am a flat work concrete guy, but can also do this....not a bit of caulk or filler. So I am sure brickhook has skills outside of brick work too


Tip of the hat to you that is some great looking stuff and I read how you went about the fabrication/installation. Very nice! :thumbsup:

Something about being able to tame that concrete animal makes everything else second nature it feels like to me at times.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

I've got respect for anyone that can do flat work and make it look real good. 
I avoid it like the plague.


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks Erik. Will put yours fixing when repost. About photo it show that I'm not fatty and would move quick enough to do job. Nothing against fatties.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Phatt backs move plenty quick enough.:whistling


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

tipitop said:


> Thanks Erik. Will put yours fixing when repost. About photo it show that I'm not fatty and would move quick enough to do job. Nothing against fatties.


Fatties? Are you ****ing serious? Now your just being a total ****ing dick! You just lost any hint of respect that I had for you


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

brhokel606 said:


> Fatties? Are you ****ing serious? Now your just being a total ****ing dick! You just lost any hint of respect that I had for you


Hm. Do not understand? You are fat and I offend you somehow? Sorry should say differently advantaged in stomach region.


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

tipitop said:


> Hm. Do not understand? You are fat and I offend you somehow? Sorry should say differently advantaged in stomach region.


I am 6'8" and 240 lbs, not fat but fought that battle all my life as most members of my family and my kids will probably have the same battle thanks to genetics and a tool like you and your comments never help that. Being a prick to be funny or just an ass is one thing but you don't realize people who have a weight problem don't think about that every second of their life and you just confirm what they think about themselves and make it worse. 

Just when I think you can't top something truly idiotic that you say, you post a new high. I work very hard to make sure I am not a "fattie" but screw you, who gives you the right to judge? What a colossal a hole you are!


----------



## TaylorMadeAB (Nov 11, 2014)

tipitop said:


> Hm. Do not understand? You are fat and I offend you somehow? Sorry should say differently advantaged in stomach region.



I seriously think that Tipi is much more aware than he makes himself out to be. I'm pretty sure that he is just being a master troll on this forum.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

Maybe Tipi is just an alter ego of someone on the forum.

Or a troll that has everyone hook, line and sinker.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I don't think he made the fatty comment to offend. It was used as a joke. I would think most of us have thicker skins than that. 

Sheesh, most of the time guys here are calling themselves fatties as they list off the awesome food they are eating.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

I'm a fatty and spend a small fortune not to be a skinny


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

VinylHanger said:


> I don't think he made the fatty comment to offend. It was used as a joke. I would think most of us have thicker skins than that.
> 
> Sheesh, most of the time guys here are calling themselves fatties as they list off the awesome food they are eating.


He says lots of things to offend and it wouldn't have pissed me off if he did not add the "nothing against fatties" at the end. That is derogatory and changes the whole meaning of the sentences before IMO. You or me calling themselves fat or I'm a fattie is way different than someone else doing it. I people watch, I study the mind and pay attention to people's behavior. Always do, it is what made me good in my full time job. With that being said, have you ever watched an over weight person in public, the way people stare? Whisper to each other and then there's people like our wonderful Tiptop, who is the jerk off that would actually walk up or walk by a overweight person and make a comment to make themselves feel better by slamming someone else.

I do not think it was a joke or do I appreciate it if it was. Should I have thicker skin, maybe, but you watch this stuff happen to others, starts as kids and I think it needs to be changed. I am not saying that that everyone needs a blue ribbon for participating. But these days with social media and technology, the onslaught of "bullying" is frightening. That comment is bullying, behavior like that is bullying, no matter how passive aggressive it seems. I was the tallest kid in school from 6th grade on, you can't imagine the bullying from that, the amount of fighting after school. Everyone wants to fight the big guy, you win some and you loose some. But I promised I would never bully and would stand up for people that were, those comments through up the defense mode and I was ready to fight, quite literally.

I apologize if it seemed a bit harsh and was over the top. You have to remember a saying that a boss told me once " fat people can call other people fat, but a skinny person will get sat on". I get tired of the "you can say anything on the Internet" excuses. I am accountable for all I say and do everywhere, even on the Internet. If Tiptop wants to just troll, then so be it, I will treat him as a troll.


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

brhokel606 said:


> Fatties? Are you ****ing serious? Now your just being a total ****ing dick! You just lost any hint of respect that I had for you


I thought it was kinda funny. It's tipitop, you can't take what he says personally.


----------



## Creter (Oct 13, 2009)

EricBrancard said:


> Gotta crawl before you can walk....


What comes before crawl??? LMAO


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

what the hell is a cope joint?


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Tom Struble said:


> what the hell is a cope joint?


Something like a ti stick?


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

tipitop said:


> Thanks Erik. Will put yours fixing when repost. About photo it show that I'm not fatty and would move quick enough to do job. Nothing against fatties.



I think he just won me over with this one...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

Be fat is not illness nor is shame. My father is fat, not extremely, mother was, not extremely too. But they didn't feel ashamed never about it. First time I see someone so much into it. I frequent bodybuilding.com. Word fat is all times there.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom Struble said:


> what the hell is a cope joint?


CT is a cope joint. In this joint, we got to cope with some real weirdos.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

My coping mechanism :


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Everyone has their thing that offends them like no other. I've got my things I used to get really hung up on, still hard not to at times, but I had to realize that we are all insensitive a holes in different ways. Not saying that as an excuse, its just reality. That helps with tolerating people. On the other hand its good to go through some heavy chit in life and be on the receiving end of it so we ourselves are not a holes with our words. 

I've said things on this site before that I though nothing about that was a huge deal to some people. People have said things to me before that were extremely offensive that they didn't give a second thought about. We all have our things we're sensitive about.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

..not me..i couldn't care less what you idiots think of me..:glare:


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom Struble said:


> ..not me..i couldn't care less what you idiots think of me..:glare:


and it shows. Stand up straight, tie your shoes and tuck that indifference in, will ya? We do have standards here ya know.:1eye:


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Creter said:


> What comes before crawl??? LMAO


Cradle and suck?... :whistling


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

That would be something to see. Eric and tipi....


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

For entertainment purposes, only...


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Spencer said:


> That would be something to see. Eric and tipi....


Well, I guess I'm calling dibs on cradle which means.....:whistling


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

brhokel606 said:


> ...I am 6'8" and 240 lbs, ...


WTF, you rent out as a scare crow....:whistling:laughing::thumbup:

6'-5" and 290 here...:laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

griz said:


> WTF, you rent out as a scare crow....:whistling:laughing::thumbup:
> 
> 6'-5" and 290 here...:laughing::thumbsup:


 LOL, yeah I wear a 38 x 36" pants, kind of tough to find sometimes . Worst part is my 39 inch arms, do you know hard it is to find shirts longer than 38? I'm constantly walking around like I'm shrugging when I'm wearing Nice, shirts that are longsleeve because there an inch too short. 

And I am not buying custom made 39 inch sleeve shirts, I think they want my firstborn on top of the ridiculous amount of money they want to buy them


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

brhokel606 said:


> LOL, yeah I wear a 38 x 36" pants, kind of tough to find sometimes . Worst part is my 39 inch arms, do you know hard it is to find shirts longer than 38? I'm constantly walking around like I'm shrugging when I'm wearing Nice, shirts that are longsleeve because there an inch too short.
> 
> And I am not buying custom made 39 inch sleeve shirts, I think they want my firstborn on top of the ridiculous amount of money they want to buy them


Yea my pants are 40x38
and shirts are 18x38 

I wear shorts most of the time and buy Duluth Firehose cargo pants and have them made in to shorts....

Can't recall the last time I bought a long sleeve shirt...


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

Tom Struble said:


> ..not me..i couldn't care less what you idiots think of me..:glare:


Are you in avi? I think you are good looking.


----------



## BRShomerepair (Jun 28, 2015)

This thread just keeps getting funnier and funnier...


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

griz said:


> WTF, you rent out as a scare crow....:whistling:laughing::thumbup:
> 
> .......:laughing::thumbsup:


"Car 54 where are you?"


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

tipitop said:


> Are you in avi? I think you are good looking.


"avi":no:

Now he wants to dry hump your pooch. Are you going to stand for this Tom?

I swear, that's simply the best pooch pic on CT. Well Top Ten, anyways...


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

griz said:


> WTF, you rent out as a scare crow....:whistling:laughing::thumbup:
> 
> 6'-5" and 290 here...:laughing::thumbsup:


That's nothing. My cousin is 6' 10", 200 pounds. 

I swear he disappears if he turns sideways.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

SamM said:


> That's nothing. My cousin is 6' 10", 200 pounds.
> 
> I swear he disappears if he turns sideways.


And let me guess, he never once considered a career in B-Ball...


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

SmallTownGuy said:


> And let me guess, he never once considered a career in B-Ball...


I think he was 25 before he managed to dunk.

He's a demon in the ice at times tho. I swear he could steal the puck from the other side of the rink.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

SmallTownGuy said:


> "Car 54 where are you?"


:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## Creter (Oct 13, 2009)

griz said:


> WTF, you rent out as a scare crow....:whistling:laughing::thumbup:
> 
> 6'-5" and 290 here...:laughing::thumbsup:


Aight little fellas, I'll chime in...

6'7" 385 here.

Shirts? Pants? How about fn socks??? That is like my arch rival trying to find decent LONG socks!


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

You are a man mountain.

Congrats.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Yeah, that like 2.5 of me.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

SamM said:


> I think he was 25 before he managed to dunk.
> 
> He's a demon in the ice at times tho. I swear he could steal the puck from the other side of the rink.


Slap Shot, related to the Hanson Brothers?


----------

